# Radios



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I stopped receiving texts with the MR3 radio on Bamf Forever 1.0.7 Cubed..... i flashed back down to MR2...... anyone else had this problem?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Some people have this issue, some don't. The fix I heard was stay on the 4G radio but revert back the 3G.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

didn't get texts with MR2 either, gonna try what you said

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Did a clean install of another ROM, wiped 3x still no texts, mr2, mr2 cdma mr3lte, or just mr3. Gonna unroot and if it doesn't work, I gotta call Verizon

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## madjokeer (Aug 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Some people have this issue, some don't. The fix I heard was stay on the 4G radio but revert back the 3G.


Ya I kept the latest 4g and flashed 2 3g radios prior to latest

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Nothing worked, I unrooted and I got 32 texts.... I rooted and flashed MR2, seems to work, might flash MR3 LTE

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm on the MR3 radio combo and always get text messages and have had no issues so far. *knock on wood*


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm on the MR3 radio combo and always get text messages and have had no issues so far. *knock on wood*


This radio has been rock solid for me since it was leaked. Zero problems, and decent 3g/4g hand offs as far as I can tell. Richmond _just_ got that one moar G tho so idkkk&#8230;.


----------



## santiago83two (Oct 18, 2011)

I am new to all this can someone explain me what's radio?......I don't think it's what I think it is.....I'm thinking I can hear music.....??


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

santiago83two said:


> I am new to all this can someone explain me what's radio?......I don't think it's what I think it is.....I'm thinking I can hear music.....??


Simply put... Radio is what/how your phone recives/transmits data

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

"santiago83two said:


> I am new to all this can someone explain me what's radio?......I don't think it's what I think it is.....I'm thinking I can hear music.....??


When you go into "about phone" it will be your base band. Some custom roms require certain radios. But do some serious research before messing with radios cuz they could cause serious problems if you don't know what your doing.


----------

